# Went to a wonderful memorial for a friend...military honors



## Marie5656 (Oct 9, 2019)

*Allow me, please to share this experience.  The friend I lost was the man who built my deck. Knew him for many years.

Went to a memorial service for a friend who passed a couple weeks ago. He was a military veteran.  He had a honor guard of two soldiers. They stood at the back of the church until the family arrived and was seated.  Then one of the men walked up front (my friends urn, and his flag were there) He stopped and saluted, while the man in back played taps. (cue waterworks here). 
 When finished, the second man walked up front. They took the flag, slowly unfolded it (from the triangle). Then they held it up, full, and held it for a few seconds.  They then refolded it, and presented it to the family.
 Farewell, Ray,   *


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

OH Marie... what a tragically sad 6 months you've had dear..  . I just hope that everything gets so much better for you soon.

R.I.P your dear friend Ray!


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 9, 2019)

@hollydolly  I met Ray through Rick.  Rick used to work with Ray's brother. Ray was the brains behind building my deck, and the ramp up front.  I later heard that he worked through a lot of pain to get the deck finished.  But he did.

I think things will turn around well.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> @hollydolly  I met Ray through Rick.  Rick used to work with Ray's brother. Ray was the brains behind building my deck, and the ramp up front.  I later heard that he worked through a lot of pain to get the deck finished.  But he did.
> 
> I think things will turn around well.


 I remember when you were getting the deck done, and it wasn't quite finished I think when Rick was in hospital, but little did you know Ray was so ill himself.. what a sterling brave and kind man he was to help you so much.. bless you Marie!!


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 9, 2019)

@hollydolly , I did not start the deck until June. Rick passed in April.  I did place some of Rick's ashes in the cement foundation under the steps/


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> @hollydolly , I did not start the deck until June. Rick passed in April.  I did place some of Rick's ashes in the cement foundation under the steps/


 ah yes I remember now that you were planning to get it done... !!


----------



## Pecos (Oct 9, 2019)

Those ceremonies are quite moving and something you will always remember. He sounds like a fellow who made good memories for his family and friends. Be Proud.

Taps always makes me emotional.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 10, 2019)

We had a military funeral for my dad.  He loved this country and everybody around him knew it.  He would not talk about it much if asked but in conversation you could tell how he felt about his service.  I still have his pictures of him and his buddies that he sent home to mama.  We love those pics and enjoy going through them with each other during visits.  Will never forget the Taps part of the service. I still get chills when I hear it!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm sorry you lost your dear friend Marie, my condolences.  Thanks for sharing about his funeral.


----------



## oldman (Oct 12, 2019)

Did either one of the two men say anything? Just wondering if they may have released him from duty. 

I went to a fellow Marine’s funeral a few years back. He was awarded two bronze stars while in Vietnam. He was buried in Arlington beside his dad, who was also a medal honoree in the Army during WWII. He had seven men in his honor guard with taps being played on top of a man made mount about 100 feet away. 

We grew up together in the same hometown. His dad and my dad were also good friends.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 12, 2019)

oldman said:


> Did either one of the two men say anything? Just wondering if they may have released him from duty.
> 
> I went to a fellow Marine’s funeral a few years back. He was awarded two bronze stars while in Vietnam. He was buried in Arlington beside his dad, who was also a medal honoree in the Army during WWII. He had seven men in his honor guard with taps being played on top of a man made mount about 100 feet away.
> 
> We grew up together in the same hometown. His dad and my dad were also good friends.


They only spoke to the family when presented the flag. Do not know what was said


----------



## Llynn (Oct 12, 2019)

This is what the honor guard typically says to the selected family member:

U.S. Air Force: "On behalf of the President of the United States, the Department of the Air Force, and a grateful nation, we offer this flag for the faithful and dedicated service of (Service Member’s rank and name)." 

U.S. Army: "This flag is presented on behalf of a grateful nation and the United States Army as a token of appreciation for your loved one’s honorable and faithful service." 

U.S. Coast Guard: "On behalf of the President of the United States, the Commandant of the Coast Guard, and a grateful nation, please accept this flag as a symbol of our appreciation for your loved one’s service to Country and the Coast Guard." 

U.S. Marine Corps: "On behalf of the President of the United States, the Commandant of the Marine Corps, and a grateful nation, please accept this flag as a symbol of our appreciation for your loved one’s service to Country and Corps." 

U.S. Navy: "On behalf of the President of the United States and the Chief of Naval Operations, please accept this flag as a symbol of our appreciation for your loved one’s service to this Country and a grateful Navy." 

 If the next of kin has expressed a religious preference or belief, add: "God bless you and this family, and God bless the United States of America."


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 12, 2019)

@Llynn , thanks.  my friend was Army.


----------



## Llynn (Oct 12, 2019)

You are welcome and may I add my respects to the memory of your friend.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 12, 2019)

So sorry you lost your friend. I've never been to a service like that. Thanks for sharing the details. It must have been very moving.


----------

